# Moving to Vélez-Málaga / Torre Del Mar



## DaveC70 (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi 

I am looking to move to Vélez-Málaga or Torre Del Mar as I will be arriving later this month to go look at some of the rental properties available and was wondering what peoples thoughts are of the areas above. I have just spent the last two years in Cyprus but was getting fed up with the flight times & length of flights to get there for myself and my family when they come across. 

Also any help with regards to Car dealers to buy from who to go too and who not. I was looking at cars in the UK with Spanish plates but after reading about fines that may be on the cars I have decided not to buy before I come across, plus when contacting insurance companies they need the NIE number before they will insure the car which I do not have yet.

I will not be working in Spain as I have a job in Africa so I will be spending a month at each location off and on but would like to know any areas not to go to before I arrive.

Any help on this would be appreciated 

Regards

Dave


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Velez-Malaga and Torre-del-Mar are both thriving and typically Spanish towns. Torre's population swells to nearly 300,000 in July and August as it is a very popular holiday resort for northern Spanish and it is very difficult to find parking etc. Velez has some no go areas where there is prostitution and drug dealing, they are on the east of the town close to the football stadium. Both towns are very noisy at night all year round so you might want to consider renting in one of the urbanisations just north of Torre. Very good houses and reasonably quiet. I'm afraid I don't know what the rental market is like in terms of prices but there are many properties available for rent. Try Kyero Mobile for a guide. Also look at Axarquia east of Malaga on the Costa del Sol in Andalucia southern Spain which has a wealth of info about the towns in the area.


----------



## DaveC70 (Nov 8, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the reply, I have been in contact with a few Rental Agents for when I come across later this month.

Dave


----------



## lenharrop (Jan 6, 2013)

hi,

come a little further along the coast and you will discover
salobrena , almunecar and motril.
lovely small traditional towns that are fiendly welcoming SNIP

jan


----------



## DaveC70 (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi Jan

Thanks for the suggestions when I come across I will be visiting all of the villages along the coast and up from the coast to see which looks the best to live.

Dave


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

DaveC70 said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought a Spanish-plated LandRover Discovery from the UK, had it delivered to me in Prague, drove it to Spain, registered it in my name with full insurance. No problems whatesoever. 

I bought from the Left Hand Drive Place, Basingstoke. Highly recommended. Before buying you should check that there are no outstanding fines which you can do via a website once you know the registration number. Can't remember the site but someone here will know and tell us. It's worth checking every now and then anyway as you aren't always notified that you have incurred a fine....it's just taken from your bank account!

If you buy in the UK it's important to have all the documents from the previous owner...p/copy of passport, NIE document and a signed Solicitud saying s/he is the owner and agrees to the sale. This must be witnessed/stamped by a Bank Manager, lawyer or similar. The LHD Place helped me with all that.

As for insurance....Stuart Collns of Swansea is a broker who specialises in insuring any vehicle on any plate wherever the owner may live, 365-days a year. Not cheap but useful until you are settled in Spain. The LR was insured in my name at my Prague address initially and I didn't change it until I had found somewhere permanent to live.

The LR was a couple of years old, with the legendary 'one careful lady owner' which in this case was true. She had lived in Mallorca and drove the Disco back to the UK to sell it. It was immaculate inside and out.
Sadly, this lady owner has not been that careful and it now has all the dents and scratches that qualify it as a 'real' Spanish car and has the unmistakeable perfume of large wet dog........


----------



## DaveC70 (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi 

Thanks for the reply, before I would buy a car if it was from the UK before arrive I was going to make sure it had the following before handing over any cash

1/ Tajeta Tecnica De Vehiculos
2/ Permissio De Circulacion,
3/ Previous Owners Passport,
4/ Previous Owners NI Number, 
5/ Comprador (Sale Contract) Signed By the Vendorer (Previous Owner)
6/ Traffico Report showing no Fines/Accidents or Embargo’s

The main thing was insurance to be able to drive it across as most of the Spanish insurance companies need a NIE no before they will insure me.

Dave


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

DaveC70 said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for the reply, before I would buy a car if it was from the UK before arrive I was going to make sure it had the following before handing over any cash
> 
> ...


As I said, Stuart Collins can arrange that. 
But you need to research any fines yourself, not leave it to the vendor.


----------



## Kevin Byrne (Mar 20, 2017)

I am wanting to re direct my mail from England and I wondered if there is any post box services in Torre del Mar (or surrounding areas) who I can use.


----------



## cermignano (Feb 9, 2017)

You can get an NIE number from your nearest Spanish consulate.


----------

